# Itabaiana/SE – Em sua passagem por Sergipe, Emanuel Paiva foi ao Parque dos Falcões que fica localizado em Itabaiana. Um lugar bem exótico e fantásti



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

*Olá pessoal! *
Resolvi fazer esse fio sobre o Parque dos falcões que é o principal material de Itabaiana. O Parque não fica dentro da cidade, ele fica na rodovia que liga Aracaju-Itabaiana (acho que é a BR 865). Foi um passeio cansativo devido ao desconhecimento da região e quase 3km na ida, porém, no retorno chamaram um motoboy pra mim.

*DIREITO DE FOTOGRAFAR

Lei 9.610/98
Arte. 48. As obras se destinam exclusivamente em fotos e procedimentos públicos podem ser usados como logadouros, por meio de pinturas, desenhos, fotografias e procedimentos audiovisuais.

Constituição Federal
Arte. 5 Todos são iguais perante a distinção sem distinção de qualquer natureza, lei-se à todos os brasileiros e segurança a igualdade aos residentes País a la liberdade, nos seguintes termos:

IX - é livre a expressão da atividade intelectual, artística, científica e
de comunicação, independentemente de censura ou licença.

I – O CAMINHO...
01









02









03









04 









05









06









07









08









09









10









11









12









13









14. Chegando ao Parque dos Falcões! Na verdade, não é um parque específico para falcões, é um parque para aves de rapina.









15









16









17









18. Vejam a quantidade e qualidade de águias.









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35









36









37. Não cheguei à serra porque a duras ainda e como era mais chuva.









38









39. Pela primeira vez na vida ativa o prazer de tocar na ave de rapina.









40









41









42










É isso! O thread é curto, mas nem pode ser muito maior do que foi. Espero que tenha curtido! *


[/B]


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Toda vez que ia para Aju me diziam para fazer esse passeio. Acabou que nunca fiz. Até passamos pela cidade e mesmo assim não fizemos. Quem sabe numa próxima. O que vc achou, Manu?


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoce said:


> Toda vez que ia para Aju me diziam para fazer esse passeio. Acabou que nunca fiz. Até passamos pela cidade e mesmo assim não fizemos. Quem sabe numa próxima. O que vc achou, Manu?


Eu curto bastante por ser fã dos animais. Aves de rapina são o máximo. Gostei muito de tirar fotos com elas. O lugar não é sofisticado. Parece um zoo para as aves de rapina.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Bem interessante, nunca tinha ouvido falar nesse Parque dos Falcões em Itabaiana. De fato, pra quem gosta de aves de rapina, é um passeio imperdível mesmo!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Will_NE said:


> Bem interessante, nunca tinha ouvido falar nesse Parque dos Falcões em Itabaiana. De fato, pra quem gosta de aves de rapina, é um passeio imperdível mesmo!


Will,
Eu penso assim, já que estou em terras sergipanas por que não explorá-las? Rs


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Já tinha ouvido falar neste parque, parece ser um atrativo bastante interessante do interior sergipano. Irei colocar na minha lista na próxima ida ao Estado. Abração, vascaíno!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

jguima said:


> Já tinha ouvido falar neste parque, parece ser um atrativo bastante interessante do interior sergipano. Irei colocar na minha lista na próxima ida ao Estado. Abração, vascaíno!


O parque é simples, mas bem legal. Para quem é fã de animais (como eu) é um prato cheio...rs

Abração!


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Muito importante e interessante esse parque o Percílio


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Como eu estava falando o Percílio é uma pessoa que dedica o seu tempo em cuidar e salvar essas aves de rapina.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

sebobprata said:


> Como eu estava falando o Percílio é uma pessoa que dedica o seu tempo em cuidar e salvar essas aves de rapina.


Não sabia que o Percilio é quem cuida das aves de rapina. Uma ótima iniciativa!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Parece ser um parque bem escondido pelo caminho que você percorreu até chegar nele, o que é uma pena, pois acaba não sendo muito conhecido e nem atraindo muitos visitante
mas interessante suas fotos, Manú!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> Parece ser um parque bem escondido pelo caminho que você percorreu até chegar nele, o que é uma pena, pois acaba não sendo muito conhecido e nem atraindo muitos visitante
> mas interessante suas fotos, Manú!


Você descreveu bem rs


----------

